# Hunter Gas Stove



## Brubaker Fireplaces (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been fighting with a Hunter Gas Stove. Cant keep the pilot lit, I have replaced the Thermo-Couple and i have diagnosed the problem as a faulty gas valve made by robertshaw. My question is, what is a good resource for robertshaw valves?


----------



## jotulguy (Oct 26, 2010)

Its rare a valve goes bad...even a robert shaw valve. Do you have a multimeter by chance? you could see what the readings are first. Most gas valves are over $200. If it was me i would also try and clean the pilot before i made that investment.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 26, 2010)

Fireplaceguy said:
			
		

> I have been fighting with a Hunter Gas Stove. Cant keep the pilot lit, I have replaced the Thermo-Couple and i have diagnosed the problem as a faulty gas valve made by robertshaw. My question is, what is a good resource for robertshaw valves?



Did you actually take a Millivolt reading on the thermocouple? What did you get?
How did you determine that the valve was bad? Did you perform a resistance test?
What Ohms reading did you get?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 27, 2010)

http://woodheatstoves.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=359&products_id=12487

info about the tests bob ref's in the above post/ i agree with his logic, valves need more testing than most are aware of...


----------

